# Just got a Silvia - with a skerton????



## ajsomerville (Feb 11, 2015)

So I am now the proud owner of a used rancilio silvia which was acquired on these forums









I have ordered a eureka mignon, but while it is on it's journey from Italy - I am left with a hario skerton. Wanting to play with my new toy I have spent the past 2 hours trying and failing so badly at getting anywhere near a decent shot.

The water which is coming out is like dirty dish water, or no water at all. I cannot find any middle ground.

Please tell me this is normal and I should just stop trying until the mignon arrives.

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Silvia is well known for being unforgiving where grind consistency and quality is concerned. Skerton is not up to the job.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mignon is, by the way Be patient!


----------



## ajsomerville (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks, this makes me feel better


----------



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

Also don't do what I did and misread "Skerton" as "Skeleton", you will probably get even worse coffee.


----------

